# Minnesota State Dog?



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

State dog of Wisconsin is the American water spaniel, which apparently was made the state dog in 1985. They chose it because it is "native to Wisconsin."

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

